#   >  -118 3

## es4fa

-118 3     .

----------


## RW4LBN

.      .

----------


## Grenik

-118,   ?

----------


## es4fa

.    !!!

----------


## es4fa

? -    ?

----------

.  .     14.5.    .

----------

!



> ( 10 )


   ,  ,    10-.
  ,        .
   ,       -140.     .      RU6LWC  14.5 . (  ).  2700.
    700.     500.

----------


## RU9CA

1.8.....18 .

----------

3000.  .   .

----------

.   .
     -    .       81.
       29.    .         4.   400.    "".   .    200.  ...
 .   .       .       .  3-  .  - .      ,    .    ,       . ,     ,        12.   ,       .

----------


## UR3ER

,,,

----------


## 104

> ,      -81  118 ,  2.5 ???
>    3.4 ,     -.


      ,   ,     .   2700.  ,    .   , ...

----------

-    .      ""  . 
       .

        -118 ?     30   ,   .    .    -140 .

----------


## VladimirE

> 24.
> *1* *2*    1.8  7  .
> *3*   10, 14  18 .
>             .
> ,         L-P    . (8).



   -1183.
    ,   ,             .   ,    .   ,    ,     ,     ,  -50  -81 ? 
     ,  ,    .  ,                  . ,      ?       50  ,      1000 . 
  -50  -81    68 ,       ?

----------


## JRX3QRU

*VladimirE    ,       ,      .
RX3QRU Vlad.*

----------


## US1UU

> 1183   ..... ,              . ,   ...     ,       ...
> .


                                                                           ,      -118 3 ?        .      :Smile:  !

----------


## VElkin

-118       ,              .      ,   .     ,    .   ,  .   .

----------


## sr-71

> 1.8.....18 .


  11    .  :
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...hlight=%D0-118

----------

118.        118 (   3)     BU508.
    ,   - , -     + 27 .         .   ,    (14   ),  2,2 .     .    50    1,5 ,   30  (20 )  150      81.    200     - 330   . I   160 , II   80 ,  III  40  10 .        10  12  15  17 20  30  40  80 - 160 .     .
 

      118.        118 (   3)     BU508.
    ,   - , -     + 27 .         .   ,    (14   ),  2,2 .     .    50    1,5 ,   30  (20 )  150      81.    200     - 330   . I   160 , II   80 ,  III  40  10 .        10  12  15  17 20  30  40  80 - 160 .     .
 

*  44 ():*

      .

----------

artem_zp,  ,

----------

12 ,    ,     .  50   , -      ,    15 .           !

----------

,  :       - , , , ;    ,    - ;        - . ,     -   ,   ,   -    .    :  ,  ,   .
   QRZ.com   US4EM,     .       ,    ,     -118. ,   QRZ.ru      73!

----------

RN6LEP, Valery Gusarov

----------


## UR3ER

,    ,     ::::

----------



----------

,      ,   .  ,  .  73!

----------


## Hs_19

> ,    ,


 ,      !)))
 .

----------


## VElkin

C   ,  ,   .     .   :Crazy:

----------


## UT1LW

-,   R  ,  .

----------


## R0SBD

, .       .     2      50  .     8 ,   .   2    50  ,        1?  .     ,   ,   ?            ,          0,51 .          ,      .          ,     ,    .     10,    ,   ..

----------


## R0SBD

.         220   8   17.00.  .        50 .     8   45 ,  .    .      ,   ...

----------


## R0SBD

,    .     110   .     220 .       ,  .    60-70-  ,       ,     ,     ,   .         ,    .    ..         .          ,  4  ..  ,       ?   .. ,    .         .     -  ()  .        ,         .       ,       ..   ..

----------


## 34



----------

